# Qualcosa sta cambiando..ATI driver Version: 8.14.13 Updated

## Apetrini

Sembra che ATI stia cominciando a investire sullo sviluppo dei driver per linux...hanno gia rilasciato una nuova versione...

se qualcuno gli avesse provati potrebbe gentilmente postare qui le sue impressioni...

P.S. corro a metterli su subito.Last edited by Apetrini on Fri Jun 10, 2005 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## earcar

Li sto emergendo ora... appena finito vi faccio sapere!  :Wink: 

PS: i server di ati sono lentini, probabilmente a causa delle tante richieste... ci sarà da aspettare un pò in +...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## die-hard

ho emerso i nuovi driver e nn va + na mazza ovvero i fotogrammi da 2000 so scesi a 250:cry:

----------

## earcar

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> ho emerso i nuovi driver e nn va + na mazza ovvero i fotogrammi da 2000 so scesi a 250:cry:

 

Hai dato un opengl-update ati?

Li ho installati ma non vedo nessun miglioramento rilevante... solo un leggerissimo aumento di velocità con ut2004...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## die-hard

si, ma contemporaneamente ho aggiornato il kernel, ma ho ricompilato anke i driver quindi....

----------

## BikE

AMD64..... vuoto totale.... ne compilati da portage... ne a manina...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Sparker

qui andati al primo colpo (dopo riavvio di X ovviamente)

comunque ora i driver ati escono assieme a quelli per windows, ma solo una volta ogni 2 mesi

pare che ati stia assumendo qualche programmatore linux in più, ma io non mi aspetterei miracoli

----------

## BikE

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> qui andati al primo colpo (dopo riavvio di X ovviamente)
> 
> comunque ora i driver ati escono assieme a quelli per windows, ma solo una volta ogni 2 mesi
> 
> pare che ati stia assumendo qualche programmatore linux in più, ma io non mi aspetterei miracoli

 

Ma sei su x86 o altro?

----------

## Sparker

 *BikE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma sei su x86 o altro?

 

x86

----------

## earcar

 *BikE wrote:*   

> AMD64..... vuoto totale.... ne compilati da portage... ne a manina...  

 

Io su amd64 non ho avuto nessun problema...

Posta l'errore di compilazione per aiutarci a capire cosa va storto

----------

## G-DannY

Sembrano andare un pelino meglio... Almeno provando D3, AA, ed ET...

----------

## BikE

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*   AMD64..... vuoto totale.... ne compilati da portage... ne a manina...   
> 
> Io su amd64 non ho avuto nessun problema...
> 
> Posta l'errore di compilazione per aiutarci a capire cosa va storto

 

Nessun errore di compilazione... semplicemente nessuna accellerazione...

----------

## Apetrini

 *Quote:*   

>  Nessun errore di compilazione... semplicemente nessuna accellerazione...

 

Probabilmente lo compila e lo carica ma se dai un dmesg dovresti trovare un errore nel kernel....

Puoi postare la versione del kernel e guardare se ce qualcosa del tipo "firegl_unlock ERROR" dando dmesg?

----------

## koma

```
[dschg, 52%][~]# fgl_glxgears

763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 152.600 FPS

748 frames in 5.0 seconds = 149.600 FPS

921 frames in 5.0 seconds = 184.200 FPS

893 frames in 5.0 seconds = 178.600 FPS

927 frames in 5.0 seconds = 185.400 FPS

898 frames in 5.0 seconds = 179.600 FPS

874 frames in 5.0 seconds = 174.800 FPS

874 frames in 5.0 seconds = 174.800 FPS

```

Ati 9000

----------

## ErniBrown

una ati 9000 ti fa 152fps... due possibilità, o sei in modalità software  :Wink:  ... oppure l'hai montata su un 386  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  !!

----------

## koma

io leggo 152mila

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi allora come posso fare? posso provare ad installare altri driver oltre a questi con emerge?, perchè fino alla versione x.10 andava e mi generava circa 2000 fotogrmmi/s

 *Quote:*   

>  fgl_glxgears 
> 
> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
> 
>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
> ...

 

----------

## neryo

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> una ati 9000 ti fa 152fps... due possibilità, o sei in modalità software  ... oppure l'hai montata su un 386    !!

 

con glxgears posso capire.. ma con fgl_glxgears va circa 6 volte di meno!   :Wink: 

i nuovi driver sembrano andare abbastanza bene.. l'aumento di prestazioni non sembra gran kè... call of duty però mi si blocca dopo un pò che gioco e prima non lo faceva.. spero sia un evento sporadico!  :Shocked: 

----------

## die-hard

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *ErniBrown wrote:*   una ati 9000 ti fa 152fps... due possibilità, o sei in modalità software  ... oppure l'hai montata su un 386    !! 
> 
> con glxgears posso capire.. ma con fgl_glxgears va circa 6 volte di meno!  
> 
> i nuovi driver sembrano andare abbastanza bene.. l'aumento di prestazioni non sembra gran kè... call of duty però mi si blocca dopo un pò che gioco e prima non lo faceva.. spero sia un evento sporadico! 

 

neryo a me l'accelerazione non va proprio con questi nuovi driver. Avete qualche dritta?

----------

## neryo

 *die-hard wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*    *ErniBrown wrote:*   una ati 9000 ti fa 152fps... due possibilità, o sei in modalità software  ... oppure l'hai montata su un 386    !! 
> 
> con glxgears posso capire.. ma con fgl_glxgears va circa 6 volte di meno!  
> 
> i nuovi driver sembrano andare abbastanza bene.. l'aumento di prestazioni non sembra gran kè... call of duty però mi si blocca dopo un pò che gioco e prima non lo faceva.. spero sia un evento sporadico!  
> ...

 

hai seguito questa guida? http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html

Posta la parte di configurazione del tuo xorg relativa ai driver fglrx.. il modulo fglrx è caricato all'avvio? hai fatto un opegl-update ati? agpgart compilato come builtin o come modulo? io l ho compilato come modulo e nello xorg.conf ho chiramente.. 

```
Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
```

controlla di averlo anche tu cosi'  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Tristemente, dopo un centinaio di tentativi, ho dovuto riavviare la macchina per riuscire a caricarli e farli andare.

Non mi sembrano migliorati di molto, ma

```
morpheu5@casper ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 SE Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5010 (X4.3.0-8.12.10)
```

questo output mi aggrada.  :Smile: 

----------

## neryo

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Tristemente, dopo un centinaio di tentativi, ho dovuto riavviare la macchina per riuscire a caricarli e farli andare.
> 
> 

 

non ti bastava fare un mdoprobe e riavviare x?  :Wink: 

----------

## die-hard

anche io ho risolto e i miglioramenti si so sentiti ho un ati 9200 a 64M sul laptop e questo è il risultato

 *Quote:*   

>  fgl_glxgears 
> 
> 1451 frames in 5.0 seconds = 290.200 FPS
> 
> 1960 frames in 5.0 seconds = 392.000 FPS
> ...

 

----------

## saxtro

```

bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

917 frames in 5.0 seconds = 183.400 FPS

993 frames in 5.0 seconds = 198.600 FPS

979 frames in 5.0 seconds = 195.800 FPS

879 frames in 5.0 seconds = 175.800 FPS

819 frames in 5.0 seconds = 163.800 FPS

1132 frames in 5.0 seconds = 226.400 FPS

1018 frames in 5.0 seconds = 203.600 FPS

1004 frames in 5.0 seconds = 200.800 FPS

1006 frames in 5.0 seconds = 201.200 FPS

1007 frames in 5.0 seconds = 201.400 FPS

1967 frames in 5.0 seconds = 393.400 FPS

3364 frames in 5.0 seconds = 672.800 FPS

3364 frames in 5.0 seconds = 672.800 FPS

3362 frames in 5.0 seconds = 672.400 FPS

3356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 671.200 FPS

3497 frames in 5.0 seconds = 699.400 FPS

3554 frames in 5.0 seconds = 710.800 FPS       

```

io ho una ati 9200 SE base, 64bit di processore e 128mb , perchè se riduco la finestra dove gira il disegnonino l' fps aumenta vertiginosamente?

----------

## BikE

E' normale che aumenti.... io con quella scheda faccio circa 1200 FPS quindi direi che qualcosa non va'....

----------

## otaku

```
763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 152.600 FPS
```

 *koma wrote:*   

> io leggo 152mila

 

763:5 fa 152,6 ^_^ in america usano il punto per indicare i decimali

hehehe 152.600 sarebbero davvero un po' troppi di frame al secondo  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *BikE wrote:*   

> E' normale che aumenti.... io con quella scheda faccio circa 1200 FPS quindi direi che qualcosa non va'....

 

con glxgears però!

Vi voglio far notare che usare glxgears e fgl_glxgears non danno gli stessi risultati...

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

7596 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1519.200 FPS

9167 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1833.400 FPS

9157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1831.400 FPS

9157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1831.400 FPS

9167 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1833.400 FPS

9157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1831.400 FPS

bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

1554 frames in 5.0 seconds = 310.800 FPS

1764 frames in 5.0 seconds = 352.800 FPS

1789 frames in 5.0 seconds = 357.800 FPS

1805 frames in 5.0 seconds = 361.000 FPS

1809 frames in 5.0 seconds = 361.800 FPS

```

Questo con ati radeon 9600 256Mb su agp 8x... senza chiudera la finestra!

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears
> ...

 

@BikE credo che tu i 1200 FPS li ottenevi con glxgears!  :Wink:  quindi saxtro non ha problemi!

----------

## die-hard

a me con una radeon 9200 a 64M

```
 fgl_glxgears 

1506 frames in 5.0 seconds = 301.200 FPS

1712 frames in 5.0 seconds = 342.400 FPS

1712 frames in 5.0 seconds = 342.400 FPS

```

con finestra aperta

----------

## neryo

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> a me con una radeon 9200 a 64M
> 
> ```
>  fgl_glxgears 
> 
> ...

 

posta anche il glxgears please!  :Question: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *BikE wrote:*   

> E' normale che aumenti.... io con quella scheda faccio circa 1200 FPS quindi direi che qualcosa non va'....

 

Non vorrei essere insistente ma prova a dirmi la tua versione del kernel e a postarmi le ultime righe del "dmesg".

Penso sia un incompatibilità con certe versioni del kernel!

----------

## die-hard

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *die-hard wrote:*   a me con una radeon 9200 a 64M
> 
> ```
>  fgl_glxgears 
> 
> ...

 

```
 glxgears 

7916 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1583.200 FPS

9415 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1883.000 FPS

10023 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2004.600 FPS

11529 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2305.800 FPS

11684 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2336.800 FPS

11244 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2248.800 FPS
```

eccoli

----------

## neryo

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> [
> 
> ```
>  glxgears 
> 
> ...

 

dallo sbalzo sembra che hai chiuso la finestra..  :Wink: 

----------

## saxtro

umhh non vorrei mettere confusione ma mi pare che

```

# glxgears

```

valuta l' accellerazione 2D (infatti dovrebbe funzionare anche a chi non riesce ad abilitare il 3D)

e

```

# fgl_glxgears

```

valuta l' accellerazione 3D

sarei curioso di vedere i valori di qualche possessore di 'nvidia (i valori di fgl_glxgears che ho io con una 9200 li ha pure chi ha una geforce2 MX che se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere vecchia di una generazione rispetto alla 9200 come scheda video)

----------

## neryo

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> umhh non vorrei mettere confusione ma mi pare che
> 
> ```
> 
> # glxgears
> ...

 

puo essere.. non so sinceramente!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## die-hard

 *Quote:*   

> dallo sbalzo sembra che hai chiuso la finestra.. Wink

 

stavo caricando eclipse  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dappiu

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> umhh non vorrei mettere confusione ma mi pare che
> 
> ```
> 
> # glxgears
> ...

 

glxgears e fgl_glxgears non valutano proprio niente, servono solo a vedere se l'accelerazione 3d è abilitata, NON devono venire usati come benchmark!!!!

A proposito, qualcuno sa se adesso le estensioni composite di xorg sono supportate?

----------

## saxtro

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> cut
> 
> glxgears e fgl_glxgears non valutano proprio niente, servono solo a vedere se l'accelerazione 3d è abilitata, NON devono venire usati come benchmark!!!!
> 
> cut
> ...

 

non saranno benchmarck affidabili ma qualche cosa devono misurare, senno risponderebbe solo si o no non trovi?

guardate una scarsissima Nvidia Geforce MX 440 di un mio amico (su suse....)

```

stee@ldesk:~> glxgears

14995 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2999.000 FPS

15246 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3049.200 FPS

15260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3052.000 FPS

15262 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3052.400 FPS

15259 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3051.800 FPS

15260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3052.000 FPS

15260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3052.000 FPS

15262 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3052.400 FPS

15259 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3051.800 FPS

15249 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3049.800 FPS

15263 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3052.600 FPS

15258 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3051.600 FPS 

```

e tra me e me canto:"Devi farne di strada ati, per imparare a scrivere drivers, se con linux d' accordo vuoi andare inizia a lavorare, e spera di migliorareeeee!!!"

----------

## dappiu

 *saxtro wrote:*   

>  *dappiu wrote:*   cut
> 
> glxgears e fgl_glxgears non valutano proprio niente, servono solo a vedere se l'accelerazione 3d è abilitata, NON devono venire usati come benchmark!!!!
> 
> cut
> ...

 

Proprio qui ti volevo... la differenza di fps tra ati e nvidia utilizzando glxgears (che poi non si riflette in altre applicazioni che utilizzano l'accelerazione) denota la poca fiducia che si deve attribuire a glxgears come strumento di benchmark.

Se volessi una risposta come si o no, ti basterebbe dare glxinfo | grep direct rendering, no?

Vi invito a guardare il forum di rage3d.com, sezione linux, dove si è discusso moooolto a riguardo!

----------

## saxtro

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> cut
> 
> Proprio qui ti volevo... la differenza di fps tra ati e nvidia utilizzando glxgears (che poi non si riflette in altre applicazioni che utilizzano l'accelerazione) denota la poca fiducia che si deve attribuire a glxgears come strumento di benchmark.
> 
> Se volessi una risposta come si o no, ti basterebbe dare glxinfo | grep direct rendering, no?
> ...

 

tempo fa discutemmo anche sulla differenza tra ut2004 ati-nvidia, linux-windows, morale ati e nvidia su windows si equivalgono (a parità di scheda) ati perde nettamente contro nvidia su linux, io sono un utente ati, ho sempre avuto una ati però credo che al prossimo acquisto cambierò fornitore

----------

## dappiu

L'unico strumento di benchmark attendibile per linux è SPEC View Perf

Cmq la nvidia, al contrario della ati, sta diminuendo il personale per lo sviluppo di drivers linux.

----------

## die-hard

disastro ho riemersi il sistema aggiornando i flag e mo addio accelerazione.helpme

```
 fgl_glxgears 

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  32

  Current serial number in output stream:  32
```

----------

## Zinco

Ciao a tutti, io li ho installati x parte, però non ha abilitato il direct rendering e, cosa strana, 

sono spariti fglrx_gears e company, mi è rimasto solo glx....etc..

 :Sad: 

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi allora avete qualke idea il perkè a me non va l'opengl? i moduli sono caricati corrttamente

----------

## BikE

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> ragazzi allora avete qualke idea il perkè a me non va l'opengl? i moduli sono caricati corrttamente

 

```
 

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

```

----------

## die-hard

```
 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

```

ricompilo il kernel e:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
```

ecco

----------

## Lucacri

Anche io ho lo stesso identico errore di die-hard!! 

Help us  :Smile: 

----------

## BikE

Utilizzate agpgart esterno...

----------

## die-hard

gia lo utilizzo, infatti è riportato anke in xorg.conf

----------

## Lucacri

Anche io, prima lo usavo interno (con gli .10) mentre ora ho provato entrambe le configurazioni ma niente, non va!

----------

## Thundah

A me funzionano bene, ho una ati 9250 128 MB

```
mauro@rey22 ~ $ glxgears

5449 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1089.800 FPS

6696 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1339.200 FPS

6695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1339.000 FPS

6693 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1338.600 FPS

6694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1338.800 FPS

```

----------

## die-hard

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> Anche io, prima lo usavo interno (con gli .10) mentre ora ho provato entrambe le configurazioni ma niente, non va!

 

la cosa bella che cicrca mezzora prima che aggiornassi i mio sistema andava il tutto ed anche mooooolto bene.

----------

## BikE

 *die-hard wrote:*   

>  *Lucacri wrote:*   Anche io, prima lo usavo interno (con gli .10) mentre ora ho provato entrambe le configurazioni ma niente, non va! 
> 
> la cosa bella che cicrca mezzora prima che aggiornassi i mio sistema andava il tutto ed anche mooooolto bene.

 

Allora riporta tutto com'era prima.... direi che e' la soluzione migliore

----------

## die-hard

il fatto ke ho ricompilato il sistema, poi è andato e poi con la ricompilazione del kernel nn è andato + nulla, mi dice ke non riesce a caricare agp

----------

## neryo

 *saxtro wrote:*   

>  *dappiu wrote:*   cut
> 
> glxgears e fgl_glxgears non valutano proprio niente, servono solo a vedere se l'accelerazione 3d è abilitata, NON devono venire usati come benchmark!!!!
> 
> cut
> ...

 

questi risultati per me non sono molto reali... ha messo la finestra fuori dallo schermo???  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

Ati Radeon 9600XT, Athlon64 3000+ Newcastle, 512MB DDR400

ati-drivers-8.12.10, nitro-sources-2.6.11-r2, xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1

Tutto compilato da stage1 amd64

glxgears: 

```
14371 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2874.200 FPS

16144 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3228.800 FPS

16145 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3229.000 FPS

16143 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3228.600 FPS

16143 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3228.600 FPS

16144 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3228.800 FPS

16136 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3227.200 FPS
```

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

Ciauz

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## BikE

Nono, sono reali.... nvidia fa il triplo di FPS rispetto ad ati...

----------

## die-hard

raga mi indicate i passi seguiti per l'installazione dei nuovi driver ati?

----------

## dappiu

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> raga mi indicate i passi seguiti per l'installazione dei nuovi driver ati?

 

```

opengl-update xorg-x11

emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati

reboot

```

Non ho dovuto fare assolutamente nient'altro  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Nono, sono reali.... nvidia fa il triplo di FPS rispetto ad ati...

 

guarda che ce l ho anch io quella scheda.. ho 3 pc di cui 2 con ati radeon 9600 e uno con nvidia geforce MX 440...

sara' che la mia e' un boccheggio venuto male.  :Wink: 

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi a me nn va assolutamento, dove mi incazzo è ke prima andava, con gli stessi driver

----------

## BikE

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*   Nono, sono reali.... nvidia fa il triplo di FPS rispetto ad ati... 
> 
> guarda che ce l ho anch io quella scheda.. ho 3 pc di cui 2 con ati radeon 9600 e uno con nvidia geforce MX 440...
> 
> sara' che la mia e' un boccheggio venuto male. 

 

Boh comunque io conosco un ragazzo che con la stessa scheda fa quei valori... o poco meno...comunque nvidia vs ati non c'e' paragone e basta

----------

## dappiu

 *BikE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...comunque nvidia vs ati non c'e' paragone e basta

 

Non credo, le ATI sono superiori alle nVidia in molti casi.

Poi il discorso driver è diverso...

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi allora x risolvero sto prob nada? altro inghippo manko + il framebuffer va sarà mika il kernel 2.6.11-rc6?

----------

## dappiu

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> ragazzi allora x risolvero sto prob nada? altro inghippo manko + il framebuffer va sarà mika il kernel 2.6.11-rc6?

 

quando dai emerge ati-drivers hai controllato che /usr/src/linux punti effettivamente al kernel che stai usando?

----------

## die-hard

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *die-hard wrote:*   ragazzi allora x risolvero sto prob nada? altro inghippo manko + il framebuffer va sarà mika il kernel 2.6.11-rc6? 
> 
> quando dai emerge ati-drivers hai controllato che /usr/src/linux punti effettivamente al kernel che stai usando?

 

è il solo ke ho

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Ciao,

cercando sul forum, ne ho trovate di cotte e di crude sui driver ati, ma anche se la mole e tanta non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema.

Prima cosa, in alcune guide/post veniva detto di disabilita reil DRI, in altre invece no.... nel mio caso con DRM attivato non si carica io modulo fgrlx, altrimenti si.

Ma anche se caricato e xorg.conf creato con il programma ati, il Direct rendering non funza.

Un po di info per aiutarmi:

Moduli caricati all'avvio: rtc,agpgart, via_agp, fglrx

Ho dato anche opengl-update ati

Risultato X.log

```

...

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

...

```

Risualtato fglrxinfo

```

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

dispaly: :0.0 screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL render string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

uname -a

Linux freeman 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Sun Apr 10 23:59:31 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Non so cosa altro dirvi, sapete indirizzarmi ???

Grazie

----------

## die-hard

Linux freeman 2.6.11-gentoo-r6  per me questo è il problema infatti io dopo ke ho ricompilato sto kernel nn va + l'accelerazione, glie  errori sono quelli ke ho riportato di sopra. ora riprovo per l'ennesima volta spero che si muova qualcosa, altrimenti mi tocca fare un downgrade del kernel

----------

## FreeManAtomic

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> Linux freeman 2.6.11-gentoo-r6  per me questo è il problema infatti io dopo ke ho ricompilato sto kernel nn va + l'accelerazione, glie  errori sono quelli ke ho riportato di sopra. ora riprovo per l'ennesima volta spero che si muova qualcosa, altrimenti mi tocca fare un downgrade del kernel

 

ora provo col 2.6.11.last  :Smile:  di kernel.org e vediam.... ma il drm non lo devo metterte

----------

## dappiu

Non credo sia colpa della versione del  kernel, io li sto usando su diverse macchine tutte con kernel 2.6.11 diversi (anche i gentoo-source-2.6.11-r6) ma non ho di questi problemi.

@FreeManAtomic: io ho gli stessi identici moduli caricati all'avvio. Io proverei a rifare il file di configurazione di xorg tramite fglrxconfig.

----------

## die-hard

ecco l'errore

```
[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.12.10 [Apr  4 2005] on minor 0

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49376 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7897 using kernel context 0

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
```

come si vede il modulo fgrlx viene caricato correttamente , ma al momento della chiamata a funzione di firegl_unlock su ha l'errore ceriamo di risovere pls

----------

## BikE

Magari provando a fare una ricerca nel forum..... questo errore e' gia' stato riportato....

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi allora non si muove nulla?

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Ciao,

il mio si è risolto rifacendo il file di configurazione come detto da dappiu!  :Cool:   grazie

----------

## Apetrini

Sono molto felice che ati si stia mobilitando...

ecco i nuovi driver con un interfaccia d'installazione nuova... stasera li metto su e poi vi faccio sapere...

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.14.13-inst.html

----------

## evil_getta

Emh... scusate l'ignoranza, ma fgl_glxgears io nn lo conosco, e sul mio sistema nn c'è. Come faccio a installarlo?

Poi anche se mi funziona glxgears, glxinfo e fglrxinfo mi dicono che nn ho il direct rendering abilitato. Faccio un po' di prove e poi mi rifaccio vivo.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...

I nuovi driver non vanno con il kernel 2.6.12, ne tantomeno con xorg 6.8.99.8...

peccato!!

Ora ho rimesso su un kernel 2.6.11 e devo dire che per il solito problema delle funzioni non digerisce neanche il 2.6.11 patchato morton.

Peccato...

Sto rimettendo su xorg 6.8 .. quello stabile!

Faccio un po' di tentativi e vi faccio sapere!

----------

## Apetrini

Insomma... mi sa che rimetto su i driver open .

Non hanno ancora risolto i conflitti del driver con le estensioni composite di Xorg.

Che seccatura...

Inutile ripetere che l'ati control panel è sempre spartano come al solito e di dubbia utilità.

Aspetto e spero...

prima o poi arriveranno dei driver con il supporto alle estensioni di Xorg...

Comunque ad esser sincero qualche piccolo passo in avanti lo hanno fatto ... ora l'installazione è grafica e ha un notevole livello di customizzazione.

----------

## Ic3M4n

in che senso l'installazione è grafica?

emersi, compilati... 

ti riferisci per caso alla generazione dell'xorg.conf?

----------

## X-Drum

ok è un driver "giovane" rispetto a quello di nvidia,

ma già nvidia dalle prime release del suo driver

aveva posto una buona base.

Il driver nvidia è sempre un driver di 3° parti (e binario) con tutti

i problemi che questo puo' comportare, e anche esso per certe

GPU o chipset (vedi ad esempio il famigerato e sfigato VIA Apollo Pro 133) 

da non pochi problemi che non intendo nemmeno affrontare o risolvere,

ma tutto sommato ha raggiunto livelli di performance e stabilità

che nulla hanno da invidiare all'analogo driver per Winkozz.

/me ha appena acquistato una FX 6600 GT (Leadktek) passando da una FX 5700

uno spettacolo!

----------

## Ic3M4n

il problema è che in certi casi devi comunque raggiungere un compromesso, soprattutto con i portatili. non volendo un powerbook ma volendo rimanere su x86 purtroppo non ho trovato computer che garantissero una discreta durata della batteria che montassero schede nvidia, ma solo ati. sul fisso ho una geforce2  :Cool:    che con glxgears mi fa 3/4 di fps di una radeon 9600  :Shocked:  . che per essere una scheda di 4-5 anni non sono male.

qui poi bisognerebbe stare a discuterne per un'infinità... dopotutto anche per winzozz i migliori driver per le schede video ati non vengono prodotti dalla casa ma da terze parti, vedi gli omega che a quanto mi hanno detto sono i più performanti. (non posso provare perchè non ho win, però prendo l'info per buona). in ogni caso: di sicuro rispetto a quando ho preso il portatile qualcosa è cambiato: per i primi 3 mesi ho dovuto usare i vesa perchè il mio chipset non era compatibile, adesso, invece, con un po di sbattimento tutto funziona.

----------

## Truzzone

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> .....per winzozz i migliori driver per le schede video ati non vengono prodotti dalla casa ma da terze parti, vedi gli omega che a quanto mi hanno detto sono i più performanti. (non posso provare perchè non ho win, però prendo l'info per buona)....

 

Sono i driver originali by ATi modificati e ne esistono di diverse mod  :Wink: 

@X-Drum:

Sto pensando anch'io di passare ad nVidia, anche se come 'casa' non mi è mai piaciuta per il suo comportamento IMHO

Da parte di ATi vedo sempre le schede migliori, pero il fattore driver per linux binari o non sta prendedo molto peso nelle mie valutazioni IMHO  :Rolling Eyes: 

Da quanto vedo nell'ultima release dei driver noto un aggiornamento per le nuove schede video uscite e per il kernel, a parte il tool grafico inutile IMHO, questo lo reputo l'ennesimo aggiornamento dovuto, senza il tanto atteso passo in avanti di qualità atteso oramai da più di un anno  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Confused: 

----------

## X-Drum

sisi capisco benissimo:

qualità o performance?

bel dillemma, ho fatto ai tempi anche io lo stesso discorso,

sebbene le Ati a livello hw sono superiori il disporre

di una periferica che cmq non riesci a sfruttare si traduce

in uno spreco di denaro, quindi decisione sofferta ma necessaria

----------

